# Full-Duplex-Mode



## Native85 (23. März 2002)

tach,
kann mir jemand den unterschied zwischen half- und full-duplex-mode erklären? muss der entsprechende mode nur vom switch oder auch von der netzwerkkarte unterstützt werden?
thx


----------



## momohk (25. März 2002)

Natürlich müssen beide seiten das können.

Der größte unterschied ist, daß beim half geprüft wird, ob die leitung "frei" ist und beim full nicht.


gruessle

Momo


----------



## freekazoid (27. März 2002)

heyhoi zusammen

also ich finde den ausdruck 'full duplex' alleine schon falsch, denn duplex heisst ja dass der sender gleichzeitig senden und empfangen kann. somit ist für mich 'full duplex' eigentlich ein blöder ausdruck.

@ native85

es gibt 3 verschiedene verbindungsarten im netz:

- simplex: der teilnehmer kann entweder nur senden oder nur empfangen
- duplex: der teilnehmer kann glcihzeitig senden UND empfangen
- half duplex: der teilnehmer kann wahlweise denden ODER empfangen


----------

